# Schläuche von Teichbelüfter



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Seit gestern habe ich jetzt zwei Belüfterkugeln im Teich. Nun meine frage, was habt ihr mit den schläuchen gemacht?? sehen nicht gerade dekorativ aus, besonders im betrieb, wenn sie langsam an die wasseroberfläche schweben.
Mit steinen beschweren, ist auch nicht so hitmäßig, da wird die luft abgedrückt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

nichts , da wir den Teich nicht belüften .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo

nicht jeder hat eine Belüftung im Teich, daher Antworten nicht alle mit Lösungen :twisted: 
Ich werde die Schläuche am Teichrand entlang legen und dort wo sie am Grung bleiben sollen evtl. mit Angelblei oder Steinen fixieren. Um dem Schlauch werde ich eine Angelschnur machen die am Stein oder so befestigt ist. Das ist meine Variante. Weiß aber noch nicht wie ich das genau mache. Vieleicht kommen auch noch andere Tipps  .

Jürgen

@ Patrick nicht krum nehmen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen

was sollte ich krum nehmen ?

Ich wollte nur nicht noch einmal mehr wiederholen , wie wäre es mit einem HALLO und einem NAMEN und einem GRUSS ?

sorry .


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

*sehen nicht gerade dekorativ aus, besonders im betrieb, wenn sie langsam an die wasseroberfläche schweben.*


mh... verstehe ich nicht so ganz.An den Belüfterschläuchen sind doch bzw.hängen doch Belüftersteine.

Diese alleine halten die Schläuche unter Wasser!

Die Schläuche selbst habe ich unter Kies liegen..aber nicht weil sie nach oben treiben, sonden weil man sie dann nicht mehr sieht.

Mit der Zeit fallen sie aber eh nicht mehr auf...weil Algen und andere Ablagerungen daran haften.


Ps.Das mit dem Hallo...Danke...Tschüss...ist nicht verkehrt  :!:  (Höflichkeit!!!)


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo

@ azurit
wollte nur keine unnötigen Diskusionen vom Zaun brechen  
Simmt aber das *Hallo* sollte schon drin sein :razz: 
Ist mir aber gar nicht aufgefallen :lupe: 

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

hallo 

jetzt haben wir ein haufen postings, und keiner weiß um was es geht.

Also,Seit gestern habe ich jetzt zwei Belüfterkugeln im Teich. Nun meine frage, was habt ihr (welche auch welche im Teich haben) mit den schläuchen gemacht?? sehen nicht gerade dekorativ aus, besonders im betrieb, wenn sie langsam an die wasseroberfläche schweben. 
Mit steinen beschweren, ist auch nicht so hitmäßig, da wird die luft abgedrückt. 

gruß holly1357


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

nochmal:

*An den Belüfterschläuchen sind doch bzw.hängen doch Belüftersteine. 

Diese alleine halten die Schläuche unter Wasser! 

Die Schläuche selbst habe ich unter Kies liegen..aber nicht weil sie nach oben treiben, sonden weil man sie dann nicht mehr sieht. 

Mit der Zeit fallen sie aber eh nicht mehr auf...weil Algen und andere Ablagerungen daran haften. *


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

hallo
nur damit du weisst, was belüfter- oder ausströmsteine sind

http://www.kois.de/Teichbeluftung/teichbeluftung.html
die werden an den schlauch gehängt. den schlauch lkann man mit allem möglichen kaschieren. steine, kies, pflanzen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

hallo

also mir geht es um die schläuche, ich hab sie auch im kies verbuddelt, aber wenn die kois gründeln, dann kommen sie immer wieder hoch.

@ saarländer 

ich hab zwei kugeln dran, die liegen unten, wie gesagt, es geht nur um den mit luft gefüllten schlauch, der nach oben schwebt wenn ihn die fische ausgraben.

danke erstmal
holly 1357


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Versuchs mal mit Walzblei vom Dachdecker, kann man in Streifen schneiden und um die Schläuche wickeln ohne dass diese abgequetscht werden. Alle halbe Meter dürfte reichen.

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2004)

hallo ulf,

__ blei im Gartenteich?? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das dies gut ist, ist ja auch ein schwermetall.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

hallo
ich hatte dieses problem einmal habe folgendes gemacht:
kleinere kieselsteine mit isolierband oder anderem wasserfesten band an den schlauch geklebt, alle 50 bis 100 cm und dann ins wasser versenkt. ging prima. nur bitte daran denken, dass ab einer gewissen wassertiefe der druck höher wird und der austritt aus den steine reduziert oder gar ganz aufhören kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Holly,

Walzblei ist auch nichts anderes als ANGELBLEI
und früher sind daraus Wasserleitungen gebaut worden.
Außerdem schmeißt du ja keine tonnen in deinen Teich, oder hast du soviele Kilometer Schlauch liegen  :razz: 

MfG
Ulf


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

das mit dem __ Blei ist nicht der Hit. 

Die Wasserleitungen werden schon lange nicht mehr aus Blei gebaut und das hat auch seinen Grund. 

Man könnte den Schlauch auch durch die Rohre vom Bodenablauf oder vom Skimmer ziehen. 

Die sauberste Lösung ist aber sicherlich das Belüften im Filter, dann verschwindet auch das lästige geblubbere im Teich. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen

und dies , wie es Rainer schreibt , meinte ich damit , das wir nicht den Teich belüften . Die Backis im Filter benötigen den Sauerstoff , aus diesem Grund ist es vollkommen ausreichen den Filter zu belüften und nicht den ganzen Teich .


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

hallo an alle,

also bodenablauf hab ich nicht. 

Als filter hab ich einen Biotec 18, der sprudelt auch schon am wassereinlauf. ich dachte mir eigentlich das es nicht schaden könnte, die entlegene ecken im teich auch mit sauerstoff zu versorgen, welche durch die leichte strömung des filters nicht mehr erreicht werden. Die längste Strecke zum Filter sind dann doch schon 12m.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Patrik,

wie haste das denn gemacht?Im Filter ein Sauerstoffstein?

Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thorsten

wir haben im Patronenfilter vier Sprudelsteine liegen , welche diesen belüften .
In der Eigenbaufilteranlage wird das K1 stark belüftet wegen des Moving Bed™ process .
Und in den beiden Biotec 30 liegen je zwei Sprudelsteine in der Zone mit den Filterpatronen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Patrik,

das könnte ich mir ja auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

2 Sprudelsteine im Biotec 18 dürften wohl genügen....die hab ich noch über  

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Thorsten, 

auf dem Foto ist mein leergeräumtes Blähtonbecken. 
In den weißen  Fässern wird permanent der Sauerstoff mit dem Wasser gebunden. Was der Biofilter an Sauerstoff übrig läßt wandert automatisch in den Teich. 
Wär' sicher auch eine Lösung für Deinen PF. 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Rainer,

das denke ich auch und werde dieses bei etwas besserem Wetter  :cry:  in Angriff nehmen.

Danke Dir.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

dea: Hallo!
Ich habe auch zwei Ausströmsteine im Teich. Um die Schläuche unten zu halten habe ich einfach dunkelgrünen Gartenschlauch über jeden gezogen. Da beide Enden offen sind füllen die sich beim Absenken mit Wasser und haltent so die Luftschläuche unten. Am Ufer sind die Schläuche durch rankende Pflanzen bedeckt.

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------

